# Some help with shrimp flies!



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm at work, but will post pics up tomorrow when I get a chance, but I've tried to tie 3 Lefty Kreh Y2K Shrimp & they all end up looking like crap. Although I just got a new rotary vise w/ thread holder & all of that jazz, so maybe it will be a little easier now. I will try another one tomorrow & see how it goes. Does anyone have any different shrimp fly patterns they tie?I have tied about 15 flies in the last couple weeks & will post them up tomorrow....again these aren't the best flies ever especially since they are the first 15 I have ever tied, but I'm working on it! :letsdrink


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

My flies are usually kinda ugly but they work. I think as long as you have the general size and/or color the fish don't care too much. 

It still bugs me that mine just don't look as good as I'd like.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is a useful website that I found that takes you through the steps. You can use different colors and mix it all up but the basic pattern stays the same

http://saltwaterflytying.blogspot.com/2008/03/shrimp-fly.html

If you are looking for different pattern 

http://www.frances.is/english.asp?p=vorur&f=3

This is a deadly fly for Atlantic salmon but could/should be given a try in the salt.


----------

